# Reasons To Live



## GDPR

Obviously I'm feeling a little down today, but instead of naming all the reasons I don't want to live, I thought it would be better to name all the _reasons I have to_ _live. _It's easier to find reasons not to, so this may be a challenge.

Hopefully when others are feeling the same way they can come here and think of reasons to live too. At least _try _dealing with their feelings in a different way.Who knows,maybe it will work.

*Reasons to live:*

-My husband would be so devastated if I wasn't around
-My dogs would surely miss me

---------- Post Merged at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:23 AM ----------

-My husband and kids would probably blame themselves and spend the rest of their lives feeling guilty and wondering what they could have/should have done differently. I would _never_​ want them to feel that way.


----------



## Banned

The timing of this thread is perfect.  For the first time in years I'm having thoughts of suicide again.

i guess I wouldn't want to devastate my mom.  I know she would have a hard time with it.

and I know my problems aren't so big they can't be worked on.


----------



## Retired

The reasons to live are many and very depending on each person's situation, but the main reason for living is that by living there is hope for finding a solution for the cause of the current crisis,

Life offers the love of those who are dear to us, and as you have correctly stated,  L_I_T, the emotional devastation caused by suicide on those left behind is worse than just about anything they might have to endure.

Truly, your family is your reason to live, and should remain the focus of your thinking, despite the distorted thoughts that may try interfere with your rational thoughts.

Thank you for sharing your reasons to live!


----------



## GDPR

I'm not feeling suicidal right now,I'm just feeling a bit down,and thought maybe posting here would help.

Reasons to live:

Things aren't always going to be the way they are now.Change takes time.I just need to be patient.

I want to reach my goals.I can't do that if I'm not here.

I do have people that love me and care about me.Sometimes it feels like nobody does,but they _do_.

There are alot of things I would like to do and places I want to go.


----------



## GDPR

My kitten would really miss me and be lost without me if I was gone.She depends on me.

I think my therapist would maybe be upset if I was gone and maybe even would wonder if he didn't do his job right.I wouldn't want him to question himself about it.

Its possible that life won't always be the way it is.Its a little hard to imagine any different but it is possible.


----------



## Jesse910

I have been in a slump the past month as I have my hands in too many pies and there's still more to do.  However, during times when I have considered cashing in my chips, my thoughts turn immediately to my teenage son.  He would never understand why his mom would do something so devastating to him.  It would literally rock the foundation of his soul.  Moreover, my husband, who has walked with me for a long time would never be okay without me.  He has been my rock through so much.  Thus, I have to keep hanging on.

And, my long time therapist would be crushed.  I could not disappoint her.


----------



## forgetmenot

i do not want to pass the suicidal trait on to my grandchildren or my children 
i know someone would blame themselves if i left even if i left a note saying it was no ones fault it was just because i could not fight any longer
i cannot i just cannot let the ones that harm win  i cannot let them win 
that being said on those dark days it is so hard to stay so very hard


----------



## GDPR

I suppose my husband and kids would probably be upset if I wasn't around even though I am sure they would be better off in the long run without me.


----------



## PrincessX

I want to keep swimming in the sea..literally, it is so beautiful here now, there is so much piece in being around water and in being awfully far from all my struggles. I love beaches way too much.  feeling careless and free...


----------



## Mari

Because this is my life and my journey, with all its twists and turns and rainbows and rain.


----------



## GDPR

1.)These feelings will pass
2.)There are so many good things in my life
3.)What's going on now is not the end of the world,it just feels like it
4.)My 2 dogs need me
5.)I have other choices and options
6.)There are people who love me and care about me


----------



## Jesse910

LIT, are you okay? I just saw your post.


----------



## GDPR

No,but I will be


----------



## Jesse910

What's going on? If you need to talk, I am here. And, you are correct. Whatever you are going through it will pass. Keep in touch. I know that you know that you are not alone.


----------



## MHealthJo

My thoughts are with you LIT........

And your skills and  knowledge for coping with all sorts of things are well-developed and impressive.

But yeah as Jesse said, if you  decide talking about it could be useful, that can be a very good coping skill / tool as well.

Sending compassion your way..............


----------



## Harebells

Hang in there LIT. We all support you, even if we can't be there to do so in person.Be as kind as you can to yourself :heart: hugs

---------- Post Merged at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:29 PM ----------

...Hope these feelings pass quickly


----------



## GDPR

I'm sorry,I didn't mean to bring this attention to myself.I will be fine.


----------



## MHealthJo

No need to be sorry... Hey, it can be good sometimes to know that people will be thinking of you if the hardest times come.


----------

